# most quiet air pump?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

i need a small air pump.needs to be really quiet as it will be in my room where i sleep, ill also put it in a drawer to silence it. it just needs to disturb the surface of the water in my reptile tank to help keep up the humidity.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

whisper is prob the quietest I came across.

It has 4 rubber feet that dampen the vibration a lot, but I find it helpful to put it on a thick mat made of folded towel.


----------

